# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  2НДФЛ за 2010...

## vovchicnn

Я сам профессиональный программер по 1С (версия7.7). Меня бухи достали: где взять отчётность за 2010 год по НДФЛ? Я думал, херня, а, полазимши по сайтам МИНФИНА, понял, что не херня. 
Господа, подскажите, где срисовать отчётность для 1С по НДФЛ 2010?

----------


## Larco

С 1С 7.7 бух (общ и УСН) выгрузите в старом формате файл справок.
Затем с сайта
http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=242
установите  программу "Налогоплательщик" 2010.56 (только 56 версия!-она бесплатная,58-платная).
Загрузите в нее свой старый файл справок.Установите там Признак="1".
Выгружайте,печатайте,сдава  йте.Удачи

----------


## Максим ФБК

А не подскажете, как установить признак 1, все перелазил, не могу найти.

----------


## Alex-2818

> С 1С 7.7 бух (общ и УСН) выгрузите в старом формате файл справок.
> 
> Загрузите в нее свой старый файл справок.
> 
> Установите там Признак="1".



Если можно по подробнее по каждому пункту!!!

----------


## Larco

В 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия (общая илиУСН) выбираем:
Отчеты-->Специализированные-->ПОдготовка сведений для ИФНС
Там кнопка-Формирование файла.
Полученный файл старого формата.
Запускаем программу "налогоплательщик" (версия 2010.56) - 
Сервис->Импорт->Из файлов 2ндфл -> версия 4.0001 (предыдущий формат)-грузим
Налоги и взносы-->Налог на доходы-->Справки 2ндфл
(вот ваши все загруженные справки)
Заходим в каждого сотрудника ,в закладке 13% есть новый реквизит- Признак (выбираем там "Отчетность")-это и есть 1.
у нас немного сотрудников,поэтому проставили вручную.

----------


## Lyha

> В 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия (общая илиУСН) выбираем:
> Отчеты-->Специализированные-->ПОдготовка сведений для ИФНС
> Там кнопка-Формирование файла.
> Полученный файл старого формата.
> Запускаем программу "налогоплательщик" (версия 2010.56) - 
> Сервис->Импорт->Из файлов 2ндфл -> версия 4.0001 (предыдущий формат)-грузим
> Налоги и взносы-->Налог на доходы-->Справки 2ндфл
> (вот ваши все загруженные справки)
> Заходим в каждого сотрудника ,в закладке 13% есть новый реквизит- Признак (выбираем там "Отчетность")-это и есть 1.
> у нас немного сотрудников,поэтому проставили вручную.


Большое спасибище, Larco, Вы наш спаситель! Теперь не нужно ждать обновления релиза, а затем сидеть в очереди в налоговой. Завтра бежим сдавать :)

----------


## astra51

есть еще др вариант.По этому адресу   http://infostart.ru/public/81081/   скачайте  обработку,  Обработку  поставь в папку Экстформс базы 1с. Затем нам надо, чтобы   она появилась в общем списке дополнит  обработок, для этого :   в 1с бухгалерии открываешь: Сервис- Доп возможности, внизу кнопка «изменить»- выбираешь из контекстного меню «внести в список» и там будет видно название этой обработки, выбираешь её, присваиваешь имя этой обработке ( можно по названию этого файла) – и эта обработка появляется в общем списке обработок. Можно работать, формировать файлы НДФЛ в новом формате

----------


## polosaty

> В 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия (общая илиУСН) выбираем:
> Отчеты-->Специализированные-->ПОдготовка сведений для ИФНС
> Там кнопка-Формирование файла.
> Полученный файл старого формата.
> Запускаем программу "налогоплательщик" (версия 2010.56) - 
> Сервис->Импорт->Из файлов 2ндфл -> версия 4.0001 (предыдущий формат)-грузим
> Налоги и взносы-->Налог на доходы-->Справки 2ндфл
> (вот ваши все загруженные справки)
> Заходим в каждого сотрудника ,в закладке 13% есть новый реквизит- Признак (выбираем там "Отчетность")-это и есть 1.
> у нас немного сотрудников,поэтому проставили вручную.


А из 1с 7.7 Расчет заработной платы 2.0 можно будет?

----------


## lobster

Обработка работает хорошо, налоговая принимает отчет, но реестр формируется не правильный, спасибо в налоговой распечатали.

----------


## Zuzya

выгружали из 1С зарплаты и кадры (306 релиз новый формат, справки новые)...скачала 61 версию Налогоплательщика - ограниченную ...без печати и выгрузки...переустановили 56 - нормально (спасибо подсказали...)...

----------


## mayamaya

а как реестр из 56-го релиза этого распечататьИ?

----------


## vovchicnn

> А не подскажете, как установить признак 1, все перелазил, не могу найти.


Я тоже. Предыдущий плюс поставил "за здравие!". Реально - маразм!

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 30 секунд_



> В 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия (общая илиУСН) выбираем:
> Отчеты-->Специализированные-->ПОдготовка сведений для ИФНС
> Там кнопка-Формирование файла.
> Полученный файл старого формата.
> Запускаем программу "налогоплательщик" (версия 2010.56) - 
> Сервис->Импорт->Из файлов 2ндфл -> версия 4.0001 (предыдущий формат)-грузим
> Налоги и взносы-->Налог на доходы-->Справки 2ндфл
> (вот ваши все загруженные справки)
> Заходим в каждого сотрудника ,в закладке 13% есть новый реквизит- Признак (выбираем там "Отчетность")-это и есть 1.
> у нас немного сотрудников,поэтому проставили вручную.


Это ближе к теме. Люди пробовали, но об...манулись, слишком много не...соответствий. А ЧИСТО технически - поддержу.

----------


## Zuzya

> а как реестр из 56-го релиза этого распечататьИ?


когда нажимаете выгрузить, там потом открывается окошечко - Реестр, Контроль, Протокол...

----------


## dima4ka_63

Возраждаю вопрос, когда всё таки нормальное обновление появится? Информации так и нет?

----------


## vovchicnn

А вот обновления появятся тогда, когда наша мамка 1С их изготовит, и кто-то (заранее спасибо) их выложит. А пока... я, как и прочие "попрошайки", жду... Да, это для тех, кому не лень "ручками" переделать: всё это реализовано в 504 релизе "Комплексной". Сразу оговорюсь: полнностью переписать - трудно.

----------


## d5ce3e

12345

----------


## d5ce3e

> когда наша мамка 1С их изготовит


ваша мамка выдавливает 7-ку на 8-ку, давить будет долго и нудно, останутся на 7-ке видимо только очень терпеливые ите, кого все и так устраивает. :)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Походу так и есть, специально тянут

----------


## milasha

Могу поделиться как я сделала отчет по ндфл по 306 релизу. Вообщем формируете справки,далее записываете на диск и после этого открываете Налогоплательщик 56 версию как у же тут советовали (для бухгалтерия 1с) и тестируете,там вылезет и реестр в нужной форме и протокол и контроль-проверка на наличе ошибок. Всем удачи! Ждать 307 еще долго видимо придется.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Могу поделиться как я сделала отчет по ндфл по 306 релизу. Вообщем формируете справки,далее записываете на диск и после этого открываете Налогоплательщик 56 версию как у же тут советовали (для бухгалтерия 1с) и тестируете,там вылезет и реестр в нужной форме и протокол и контроль-проверка на наличе ошибок. Всем удачи! Ждать 307 еще долго видимо придется.


а как потом это всё будет? Получается что в 1с всё по старому останется? Потом не надо будет переделывать?

----------


## milasha

вам сейчас что главнее?))) сдать отчетность или что будет дальше? в Налогоплательщике почему-то открывается все в нормальном формате,поэтому, 1с выпустив новый релиз, наверняка это все наложится,в любом случае вам то уже будет неактуально.Самое главное что у вас нет счетной ошибки. Да и не забудьте выгрузить в Налогоплательщик еще Кладр http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1571 ,чтобы протестировать на наличие ошибок.

----------


## dima4ka_63

Ну кладр есть у меня! 56 налогоплательщик не могу найти!

----------


## Alex-2818

Пост №2:



> С сайта
> http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=242
> установите программу "Налогоплательщик" 2010.56 (только 56 версия!-она бесплатная,58-платная).

----------


## dima4ka_63

Alex-2818 Спасибо

----------


## Aisilu

> С 1С 7.7 бух (общ и УСН) выгрузите в старом формате файл справок.
> Затем с сайта
> http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=242
> установите  программу "Налогоплательщик" 2010.56 (только 56 версия!-она бесплатная,58-платная).
> Загрузите в нее свой старый файл справок.Установите там Признак="1".
> Выгружайте,печатайте,сдава  йте.Удачи


А не подскажете, как можно проставить этот признак не вручную? У нас 3000 работников(((
Может, можно в самом xml-файле проставить 1?
Надо открыть xml-файл в блокноте и заменить признак 0 на признак 1)))

----------


## Shrek_kz

Подскажите пожалуйста, 1С ЗиК релиз 306, отчет Справка 2-НДФЛ из 308 - проблема в следующем: при формировании справки на лицо которое находится в отпуске по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет эска выдает сообщение что доходов не обнаружено и не дает справку печатать. Раньше туда попадали суммы пособия за каждый месяц.

----------


## vitamina

> ... при формировании справки на лицо которое находится в отпуске по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет эска выдает сообщение что доходов не обнаружено и не дает справку печатать. Раньше туда попадали суммы пособия за каждый месяц.


Пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет никогда не входило в перечень доходов, облагаемых налогом на доходы физических лиц. Так что все правильно 1С делает.

----------


## Shrek_kz

> Пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет никогда не входило в перечень доходов, облагаемых налогом на доходы физических лиц. Так что все правильно 1С делает.


Речь и не идет о том что облагалось раньше налогом а сейчас нет. Речь о том что раньше выходило в справку а сейчас нет.

----------


## AIF

> Речь и не идет о том что облагалось раньше налогом а сейчас нет. Речь о том что раньше выходило в справку а сейчас нет.


_Оно и раньше у Вас не должно было входить не под каким "соусом"!_ 
Для таких видов доходов, как пособие по беременности и родам, единовременное пособие при рождении ребенка, пособие по уходу за ребёнком соответствующего кода дохода не предусмотрено.
А согласно Письмам Минфина России от 04.04.2007 N 03-04-06-01/109, ФНС России от 26.02.2006 N 04-1-03/105, если в числе доходов, выплаченных физическому лицу, есть _доходы, полностью освобожденные от обложения НДФЛ_, то сведения о последних _в справке по форме N 2-НДФЛ не указываются_.
Таким образом, суммы выплаченного пособия по беременности и родам, единовременного пособия при рождении ребенка, пособие по уходу за ребёнком в справке по форме N 2-НДФЛ не отражаются, поскольку при заполнении указанной справки учитываются только те доходы физического лица, которые подлежат налогообложению по соответствующим ставкам налога на доходы физических лиц. Кроме того, _если работница в течение года никаких иных сумм от организации не получала, то справка по форме N 2-НДФЛ на нее не составляется_.
Поэтому vitamina всё написал правильно!

----------


## juliam

> есть еще др вариант.По этому адресу http://infostart.ru/public/81081/ скачайте обработку, Обработку поставь в папку Экстформс базы 1с. Затем нам надо, чтобы она появилась в общем списке дополнит обработок, для этого : в 1с бухгалерии открываешь: Сервис- Доп возможности, внизу кнопка «изменить»- выбираешь из контекстного меню «внести в список» и там будет видно название этой обработки, выбираешь её, присваиваешь имя этой обработке ( можно по названию этого файла) – и эта обработка появляется в общем списке обработок. Можно работать, формировать файлы НДФЛ в новом формате


А у меня пишет что данных за 2010 год не обнаружено:eek::eek::eek:..как это понять

----------


## Enec

У меня в ЗиК была та же проблема "данных за 2010 год не обнаружено". Помог перерасчет по каждому месяцу 2010 года. Для начала, конечно, сделайте архив - мало ли что, ЗиК чувствительна к периодам расчета. Затем Регламенты--сменить период расчета з/п - выбираю январь 2010, далее рагламенты--рассчитать з/п. Прохожусь по вкладкам, рассчитываю все начисления. Потом проверяю в Отчетность-- налоговая отчетность--справки 2НДФЛ, 2010 год, Печать. Должен появиться январь месяц. Если не - заходим в карточки 1-НДФЛ, формируем. Прошлась так по всем месяцам - справки появились за 2010 год. почему проблема возникла - не могу с уверенностью сказать. Возможно, бухгалтер что-то пересчитывала или, вполне возможно перепроводила начисления, выплату з/п и страховых, и не запускала этот самый регламентный перерасчет.

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа! Реестр не берут потому, что минфин сам перемудрил: форма справки нужна новая (точнее - вообще не нужна),а вот реестр нужен старый! Если кому надо - пишите в личку, обработку пришлю. Хотя... это уже ни кому не надо. Надо просто обновить риелиз. УСН на 178, традиционку на 522.

_Добавлено через 13 минут 9 секунд_



> А у меня пишет что данных за 2010 год не обнаружено:eek::eek::eek:..как это понять


Пора бы знать, что справки 2НДФЛ формируются НА БАЗЕ РАНЕЕ СОХРАНЁННЫХ СПРАВОК 1НДФЛ! И ни как иначе!!!:mad:

_Добавлено через 7 минут 43 секунды_



> Речь и не идет о том что облагалось раньше налогом а сейчас нет. Речь о том что раньше выходило в справку а сейчас нет.


Так потому и не входит, что это НЕ ОБЛАГАЕТСЯ НАЛОГОМ! Входит только налогооблагаемая база. И вычеты, на которые ч-к имеет право.

----------

